# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Bosch sms5082 πλυντηριο πιάτων

## MARIOSR

Καλημέρα στην παρέα! Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος φίλος που θα βρω το user manual του bosch sms5082 στο internet? Είναι παλιά συσκευή και δεν το βρίσκω. Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## konman

http://www.bosch-home.gr/eksipiretis...niti-anazitisi

----------


## MARIOSR

Καλημέρα! Δυστυχώς έκανα την εγγραφή, πάτησα αναζήτηση αλλά δεν υπάρχει, είναι παλιό....
Άλλη ιδέα???

----------


## tipos

Ανεβασε φωτο απο το πλυντηριο και το καντραν και πες μας τι θελεις να μαθεις για το πλυντηριο

----------


## MARIOSR

Σάκη καλησπέρα! Το πλυντήριο αυτό είναι στο σπίτι που μετακόμισα. Θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα για τα προγράμματα λειτουργίας του, τις διάρκειές τους, προπλυση κλπ. Το μόνο που γράφει είναι οι θερμοκρασίες τους. Πως θα βρω περισσότερα στοιχεία?IMG-a5d8a23aacf22322674d1fa9a187d611-V.jpg

----------


## tipos

Ειναι αρκετα παλιο μοντελο,20-25 χρονων θα ελεγα,δυσκολα θα βρεις manual.Θα σου πω τα βασικα.
1-για να το βαλεις σε λειτουργεια βαζεις τον περιστροφικο διακοπτη στην κουκιδα,επιλεγεις προγραμμα και πατας τον διακοπτη on/off
2-το πρωτο απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια προγραμμα ειναι μια προπληση που διαρκει περιπου ενα τεταρτο,το εχει για την περιπτωση που δεν εχει γεμισει το πλυντηριο και θα πλυνει μετα απο μια δυο μερες ωστε να παρει τα πολλα υποληματα για να μην ξεραθουν
3-το πρωτο προγραμμα με τους 65 βαθμους κανει τρεις φορες θερμανση,το δευτερο προγραμμα των 65 βαθμων κανει 2 φορες θερμανση και ειναι το πιο καλο προγραμμα για να δουλευεις για την καθημερινη χρηση.
4-τα αλλα δυο προγραμματα ειναι πιο συντομα σε διαρκεια και δεν εχουν προπλυση ουτε μεγαλη διαφορα μεταξυ τους
5-οποιο προγραμμα και να βαλεις θα εχει τελιωσει οταν ο περιστροφικος φτασει ενα κλικ πριν την κουκιδα
6-μεσα και αριστερα στον καδο εχει ενα πορτακι,ειναι η θεση για το αλατι.Σε καποια μοντελα ανοιγοντας το πορτακι του αλατιου εχει ενα μπλε φτιαρακι,το γεμιζεις 2 φορες και το αδειαζεις μεσα στη θηκη.Αλατι βαζεις οταν αναψει η πορτοκαλι ενδειξη διπλα στον περιστροφικο διακοπτη
7-πανω στην πορτα ειναι η θηκη αποριπαντικου και γυαλιστικου.Αν δουλεψεις το πλυντηριο με ταμπλετες τοτε δεν θα βαλεις γυαλιστικο
Πιστευω να βοηθησα,αν χρειαστεις κατι αλλο εδω ειμαστε.

----------

